# "Treachery" Winner



## Baron (Aug 4, 2012)

The entry which got the most votes in this challenge was _"The Seine is a tale-bearer" by toddm.

Congratulations to Todd, who gets the Laureate award and gets to choose a prompt for the next challenge._


----------



## Gumby (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations todd, you certainly got my vote with your lovely piece.


----------



## Bachelorette (Aug 5, 2012)

Good job, todd!


----------



## aj47 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great work, Todd, congratulations.


----------



## lcg (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulations Toddm


----------



## writersblock (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats Todd. It was a beauty. I had to vote for it!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations, Todd!!!! Well-penned work. :thumbl:


----------



## toddm (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks everyone : )


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats for another excellent effort from one of my favorite forum friends.


----------

